# Hellcat powered Ram Rebel TRX 707hp



## eric_271 (Apr 12, 2018)

http://www.foxnews.com/auto/2018/04...be-most-powerful-pickup-ever-report-says.html

Everyone needs a 700hp factory pickup truck.


----------

